# buffed-show hd problem



## Aîm (14. November 2010)

es geht um folgendes problem:

wenn ich eine der neueren buffed shows (z.b. http://vid.buffed.de...buffedShow-216/ ) (in firefox), auf der buffed-site in hd anschauen will, dann startet der flashplayer den download nicht. da kann ich warten so lange ich will und es wird nix passieren. der player selber wird zwar problemlos dargestellt, jedoch wird der kommentarblock drunter nur mit einem ladezeichen dargestellt.
versuche ich die selbe buffedshow auf der gamereport-site oder stattdessen auf dem IE in hd zu gucken wird sie sofort problemlos geladen.
probiere ich stattdessen das sd-video, so wird auch dieses problemlos geladen.

den flashplayer habe ich erst heute frisch geupdatet und das problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen.
noscript blockiert nur die spionagescripts von google, die ich aber auch mal testweise erlaubt habe, was jedoch keinen einfluss darauf hatte.
werden evtl gewisse ports benötigt, die ich erst freigeben muss?

mfg,
Aîm


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2010)

Ich kann mir das verlinkte Video problemlos im FF 3.6.10 in HD ansehen. Ich nutze keine Script-/Adblocker.


----------



## Aîm (14. November 2010)

habs jetzt auch mal mit einem völlig frischen ff-profil probiert und auch dort ist genau der selbe fehler =/


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2010)

Welche FF-Version verwendest du? Hast du es mal ganz ohne irgendwelche Script-/Adblocker versucht?


----------



## Aîm (14. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welche FF-Version verwendest du? Hast du es mal ganz ohne irgendwelche Script-/Adblocker versucht?



3.6.12 und bei einem neuen profil ist ff auf werkseinstellungen (auch in bezug auf sämtliche addons, folglich auch jegliche blocker)


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2010)

Auch in mit 3.6.12 kann ich das oben verlinkte Video problemlos im HD-Modus ansehen.

Kannst du mal sonstige Informationen zu deinem System geben? Windows Version, Flash (auch wenn aktualisiert), etc.


----------



## Aîm (14. November 2010)

-adobe flash 10.1.102.64
-win xp 32bit professional sp3
-kaspersky computer bild edition 2007 (wenn ich mich nicht irre) als firewall & antivirus

was wäre noch relevant?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2010)

Ok, da es ja in anderen Browsern funktioniert, muss es an einer Einstellung des FF für die vid.buffed.de-URL liegen. Aber vielleicht kann es ZAM morgen herausfinden.


----------



## roguff (17. November 2010)

Scheint echt an Firefox zu liegen. Auch bei mir funktioniert es mit anderen Browsern, aber nicht mit Firefox.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. November 2010)

Es liegt nicht an FF selber. Wie gesagt, ich hab es auf einem FF 3.6.12 *OHNE* jegliche Addons getestet und es geht Problemlos.


----------



## Aîm (17. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an FF selber. Wie gesagt, ich hab es auf einem FF 3.6.12 *OHNE* jegliche Addons getestet und es geht Problemlos.



hab ich ja auch schon probiert und auch versucht alle plugins, die nix mit der videodarstellung zu tun haben zu deaktivieren, aber leider kein effekt.
ein screen von den einstellungen könnte vllt helfen.


----------



## Aîm (23. November 2010)

push?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Screen von welchen Einstellungen denn?

Einfach eine Standard-Installation von FF 3.16.12.


----------



## Aîm (23. November 2010)

ok, gerade testweise kaspersky abgestellt und plötzlich läufts (auch bei einer bestimmten anderen seite (wegame.com , falls das nicht unter schleichwerbung fällt))
anscheinend wird die werbung blockiert.

cdn1.eyewonder.com im werbebanner-blocker freigegeben, und es funzt endlich, nur bekomme ich jetzt den tollen spamfilm -.-
naja, wenigstens danach die buffed show gleich mit =/


----------



## Aîm (27. November 2010)

problem doch nicht vollständig gelöst.
es funktioniert jetzt zwar, aber nicht immer.
wär schön zu wissen welchen spam-url's ich noch erlauben soll mich zumüllen zu dürfen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. November 2010)

Ich hab auch Kaspersky inkl. dem Spam/Werbefilter und habe NULL Probleme mit den buffed-videos.

Ich habe auch keine URL's in der White-Lsit von Anti-Banner, welche von buffed benötigt werden.


----------



## Aîm (28. November 2010)

das problem scheint jetzt auf buffed gelöst zu sein.
ich habe die 2010er von kaspersky cbe aufgespielt und windows defender entfernt. das nicht-erscheinen des flashplayers hatte was mit dem xfire-client zu tun, weiß aber nicht genau woran es liegt, deshalb generell mal abgeschaltet.
außerdem hatte noscript scheinbar damit nix zu tun.
ziemlich komischer zusammenhang, da es ja bei IE gefunzt hat und ff und ie die selben rechte haben, aber die buffedshows laufen jetzt wenigstens sauber und auch ohne die werbeeinspielungen 

ich denke der thread kann jetzt endlich in frieden ruhen.

p.s. wieso das problem bei wegame noch immer besteht...kp, ist aber eh zu einer kommerzseite geworden, die videos-in-hd-anschauen nur gegen cash anbietet und deshalb völlig latte.


----------

